# Chinese mantis - Bad molts



## FieroRumor (Mar 8, 2006)

Howdy!

I have a Chinese mantis that has a bad rear leg - it has gotten worse with each molt. it is now the last molt before adult, and that rear leg is curled like a "C". His other legs seem just fine...Any ideas as to what happened to that one leg?


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2006)

Never saw that. Personally I would cut it before the bad area using a sharp pair of sterile scissors.


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's a pic, It doesn't look "dead" (black) it just looks curled. he doesn't seem to be too happy with it, though...


----------



## Rib (Mar 8, 2006)

whatever you decide to do, you'll have to make sure that he has something with very good grip to hang from for his final molt, Its always a bit more risky with a back leg damaged/missing.


----------



## Rib (Mar 8, 2006)

actually thinking about it, I agree with rick. Its probably best to cut the leg just above where it starts to bend out of shape.

Though it wont make a difference to the molting process (the leg looks just as useless there as it would be if it were removed), if you cut the leg now it will at the very least partly 'regrow' once he has shed his old skin if the shed goes alright


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2006)

That leg is useless how it is. It might actually endanger him during the next molt.


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 9, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. I snipped it off, and he didn't seem to mind it that much. Now he seems to be a lot happier when he's moving around.

Thanks for the advice...

-FieroRumor


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah it's not a big deal. I find quite a few of them in the wild missing legs.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 9, 2006)

Howdy! It should grow back in next few molts. I would cut it whenever i have the samething but recently i have done decided to let one mismolt mantis to carry on with a mismolt leg just like yours and was surprised to see it came out alright on the next molt  It was a H. Grandis L2 nymph molted into L3, but i will do the same thing by cutting off the bad leg. It looks more like burden for a mantis with the bad leg. Anyway, just want to share the finding.


----------



## Mike (Mar 9, 2006)

it doesnt look life threatning cut it off and it should heal or even if it doesnt its not life threatning so it should be fine.


----------



## Isis (Mar 10, 2006)

It's reckless to cut off a leg like it! It is not completely deformed and it should just automaticly back to normal after a mold! I had the same and IT IS REALLY BETTER TO KEEP IT AS IT IS!

It wont be a burden to a mantid and it is no danger for her molding.


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Mar 10, 2006)

I've had a couple Chinese like that and they molted out fine and you cant even tell now.


----------

